# MK2 Grounding Points.....



## scottlarsen (Oct 28, 2003)

have recently installed a new (to me) stereo in my car..... for the grounding wire i just put a nut and bolt through a hole in the "body panel" of my car behind the rear seat..... hope this makes sense!
i sanded down the body panel and then tightened the connection down (the ground terminal is directly on metal), but i am wondering if this is NOT a good ground location..... new to stereos and all and if there is a better ground point i would love some help!

thanks in advance

if it matters i have two 10" rockfords, powered by a 600W kenwood amp.....


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Connection to the chassis is generally always a good grounding point, provided that the engine block and battery - terminal are well connected to it, too.

IIRC, on a MkII there is a grounding strap between the engine and chassis, in addition to the - battery cable. All these connections need to be good.


----------



## scottlarsen (Oct 28, 2003)

i have NO idea where the engine ground to chassis is.... i thought about replacing a bunch of my grounds (big three) but i noticed some of them disappeared into the grey "loom" from the factory, can't trace the wires without taking that off....... can you even tell me GENERALLY where to look for the engine ground??? at least i can clean it up then.....

thanks in advance for your help.....if i am understanding you correctly where i have my ground wire is fine, just need to spruce up my other connections/make sure they are ok?


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Follow the - battery cable. Sorry, I don't have my Mk2 any more (in nearly 20 years of driving it I'd traced and worked on a lot of its electrical circuits) but if I dig up my old Bentley manual in the garage I might find some more info.

You can always add a ground strap using a short piece (i.e., just long enough to reach safely between the attachment points) of heavy copper braid with a ring terminal at each end. The alternator is the electrical power source when the engine is running, and its body is the ground, or zero voltage reference point. It's mounted (securely, I hope!) to the engine, so attach the ground strap to a convenient bolt on the engine or bellhousing, and the other end to a spot on the chassis.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

The Bentley manual says that in the engine compartment there are ground points at the body/chassis near the battery, on the transmission, and on the cylinder head.


----------



## scottlarsen (Oct 28, 2003)

thanks man for all your help, i am just in a crappy shift at work right now and can't get to it much for at least three days or so...... i will let you know when i get somewhere here!

thanks again for your help!


----------

